# Looking for work



## chef don (Sep 3, 2002)

My name is Don, I am a saute chef in Las Vegas Nevada. I am currently looking for a job in Europe, Preferably in Italy. I have been working as a saute chef for a little over a year and graduated from the Le Cordon Bleu school in California. I currently have 12 years managerial Work, Along with 1 year menu writting and menu costing.
Please feel free to email me
Don


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hi Don,

Welcome to cheftalk.

Take a peek at this thread by Elakin.

I would then email him.
Good luck.

http://www.cheftalkcafe.com/forums/s...p?threadid=986


----------

